# total lunar eclipse tonight



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

what do you guys think this lunar eclipse will affect the yotes tonight


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Who knows. It will affect me though as I will be out looking at it and trying to get some photos.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Good question and I have no answer, other than I am planning to find out. Been pretty windy the last few nights and tonight is supposed to be light winds I think. So it is time to go at it. Going to be cold though.

The eclipse is supposed to be around 10:00 I think. Not sure how long it will take to clear the moon but it could be good.

The reason I say it could be good is that several years ago I was night fishing walleyes with a buddy. A similar eclipse happened when we were fishing at about 11:00 if memory serves me correct. Anyway, after the moon cleared it was like flipping on a light switch and the walleyes went nuts. We had one of the best nights ever.

No idea if there is any reason it might work out that way, but I am hoping so...

Good luck if you go out and bundle up.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll be hunting tonight as well. Not too concerned about the eclipse but I know in the past calling durring sub zero temps has been good to me. I'm fighting sickness and have been in bed the last couple nights. Budies have been out killin'em though.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

I too will be hunting tonight- your cheese head neighbor. If I have some luck we'll meet back here later and post any lunar yotes-

Good Luck-


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

so what exactly do you see in a lunar eclipse? is it when the moon is there and all of a sudden it disappears because the earth casts a shadow over it so the sun cannot reflect any light on it????


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

your right it does get to dark to see, than it's wait it out or pack it in-


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/0 ... -news.html


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is what we need to do...

Someone needs to smack a yote tonight and then get a picture of it with the eclipse in the background. I don't want to see a stiff as a board yote from a few days ago. I want to see a fresh kill. I think a picture like that would be awsome! And there probably won't be many pictures like it around.

Probably need to hold it up in the air somehow when you take the picture.

Timing is going to be important. Going to need enough moonlight to make the shot but also the shadow of the moon for the picture.

I'll give it a try but somebody needs to try to get this picture.

Good luck boys and let's see it.

YoteSlapper


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be sweet yoteslapper.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, I went out in the yard to get a good look and it is almost already too dark to see. So going to have to time it for when the moon starts to clear.

Then I thought, well let's try to take a picture with the digital camera and see how it looks. The idea might not work... All that shows up is a small white spec on the picture. All I got is that one camera. May need a better rig for pulling off this picture.

I'll be heading out in an hour or so to get in the first spot.

It is cold out though.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

OK just got back - started out with the moon just beginning to get a little shadow on the lower left hand side- Picked up[ my calling Buddie and went to the closest spot- ( 10 Minute drive). Started down the fence line and was greeted with what sounded like a herd elephants walking thru dried out standing corn. had a layer of frozen snow about 2" think and broke thru each step-

Anyway called for 10 minutes and heard the pack singing about 1 mile away- ( wrong side of the section) slowly the perfect Moon we had, went dark- NO LUCK-

it's not too bad at -2 degrees, no wind- maybe tomorrow the clouds will keep away and the wind will be down to try again-


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

No luck here either before the moon got dark. I'll be back out though when it gets bright. Made one set so far.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Bloody,

I am counting on you. If anyone can pull this off, you're the one.
You may have to have your buddy hold it up over his head for the picture though, so you can get the moon in the shot. Have him hoist it up like he's holding a trophy. :beer:

Good luck.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Well it was slower than expected tonight. Made 7 sets and only called one in. Got it though. Was the first set we made after the eclipse was done. Only heard one group howl all night.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I hunted from 7:45pm-11:00pm. Got some howls from a pack a mile or so away. Went after that howling pack around midnight with a buddy. The stand looked amazing. Right at the top of a hill under a high line. Called for 15minutes and left.(Friend was way to underdressed for -13) I would have liked to have stayed 35-40 on that stand. I think I'll be trying that spot again this week.(he pulled right up to the spot we were calling with truck lights shining too :eyeroll: )

Went out from 5:40am-7:40am for 3 more stands. No luck.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I batted zero.
I am going to scrap my theory that it might be like the night I fished after an eclipse. (Note to self - next lonar eclipse, stay home and get some more beauty sleep, lord knows I need it).

I felt the conditions were right, but I made 7 stands and had no responses (vocal or visual). I thought I saw something way off in the distance on one spot but I could not confirm it, so I am saying it was my eyes playing tricks on me. That happens alot at night. I really wanted to get a picture, so I covered a bunch of ground and hit what I thought were some of my better spots. Went about (I am guessing on this) 50 to 60 miles through out the course of the night. Was on the first stand at midnight and walked off the last stand at 5:00 am. One thing I will say... If there was a season on owls, I think I could have had my limit. I had an owl or two show up on just about every stand. Which really confused me, many times in the past when I have taken a predator on a stand I also had an owl encounter. When I was seeing all the owls I was thinking it is just a matter of time and a dog will be showing up. Never happened.

Well, thanks for the posts on the eclipse and your hunts guys.

Maybe some of the others that read this post will chime in whether they went hunting or not. Seems like it was unusually slow last night. Anything to do with the eclipse???


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

went out around 6 p.m. did two sets before the eclipse, heard howls in every direction, then the dark side of the moon came out and couldnt see a thing so waited until it cleared, went in the direction of the howls and never heard them again, made 5 more stand after that and a big fat zero, only saw one and it ran in front of the head lights, I think they heard us from a mile away from the damn crunchy snow. Didnt get home till 5 am


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

yes, Stocker, I too had a hard time with the snow being frozen on top- with the wind down around here, you could here me walking in along ways off- seems like it's aleways something to mess things up- either to Windy or not enough moon light or cruchy snow or not enough snow-

That's what makes it fun I guess-


----------

